# *Rumour* Next Xbox Plays Blu-Rays and blocks used games



## Hop2089 (Jan 26, 2012)

> Speculation over the next generation of consoles--specifically Microsoft's Next Xbox--has spread like fire as of late. The latest hearsay suggests the processing chip for Microsoft next console is already in production, with debug kits available to game studios as soon as April. Now, new light has been shed on Microsoft's Next Xbox, the latest word suggesting it could play Blu-ray discs, block users from playing used games, and introduce the Kinect 2.
> 
> According to "games industry sources" speaking with Kotaku, the Next Xbox will use Blu-ray as its disc technology, an upgrade from the DVD drive the Xbox 360 currently sports. Sony's PlayStation 3 supports Blu-Ray, and it has since it was first launched in 2006. Blu-ray disc capacity is significantly greater than that of DVD.
> Additionally, a "reliable industry source" tells Kotaku that Microsoft's Next Xbox may incorporate a system that blocks gamers from playing used titles. Further details concerning the implementation of such a system were not offered.
> ...



Source

http://www.gamespot....ws/6349165.html

I believe this is proper time to use this

[yt]1ytCEuuW2_A[/yt]

BD players is nice but.......

Blocking used games will not make this sell, congratulations Microsoft on blocking 50% of your market, you earned this.


----------



## crystal107 (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL if u can't play used games.. what about old titles that u can't get as new anymore or cost way too much to get new? FAIL.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be severely disappointed if it didn't play Blu-Rays.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 26, 2012)

Blocking used games is simple. Look at PC games. You use a registration key. Boom. You can sell it, the individual still has to purchase a key, or illegally crack it. Or design the system in a way so that each new game kind of registers itself to the system automatically. Regardless, I don't anticipate this happening. Unless it's directly from Microsoft, it is not reliable news.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 26, 2012)

Only way I can see blocking used games working is if they require online activation of each game, which is just annoying. Considering the backlash over the savefiles in RE Mercs though, I don't see it happening. BD is belivable since Wii You is also supposed to have it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 26, 2012)

crystal107 said:


> LOL if u can't play used games.. what about old titles that u can't get as new anymore or cost way too much to get new? FAIL.



Those would be blocked most likely, well there goes Microsoft as a console developer.  They have created more fail than Sony and Nintendo created combined for 15 years.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 26, 2012)

I personally don't care about blu ray player, I have dedicated players + a PS3 at home which can play them perfectly.

As for used games, yep epic fail. Still it's just *speculation* so I won't add 'Microsoft is an' in between yep and epic. 

Now, the only thing you'll need... Increase XBL gold membership fees by 20% /sarcasm


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL BLOCKS USED GAMES, there goes a lot of your sales. luckily i've switched to pc gaming, and it's really cheap through steam, SCREW CONSOLES!


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 26, 2012)

GAMESTOP LOL


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 26, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> GAMESTOP LOL


GameStop/EB Games just got PWNED!


----------



## Snailface (Jan 26, 2012)

People use the money crumbs they get back from used games to help purchase new games. I don't see how this helps MS or game devs/pubs in the long run.

This will certainly make an interesting battle if true.


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 26, 2012)

Snailface said:


> People use the money crumbs they get back from used games to help purchase new games. I don't see how this helps MS or game devs/pubs in the long run.


Back when I played 360, I never bought a new game, and if I was still into consoles, this would stop me from even considering their new console.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 26, 2012)

Snailface said:


> People use the money crumbs they get back from used games to help purchase new games. I don't see how this helps MS or game devs/pubs in the long run.


Because the person who buys the pre-owned game gets it cheaper, used.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally: 

Region Lock + Payable online >>>>>>>> unable to play used games.

If this really were to be implemented in the next console, MS might as well quit the gaming industry.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 26, 2012)

If true, my want for this is now in the negatives. I mean really, I only so often buy used games, but it really a turn off in how greedy that sounds period.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2012)

No playing used games, eh? 

Who has two well-developed thumbs and will never lay them on the next Xbox?
This guy right here.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice. I will never buy an Xbox related product unless its a gift for friends/family. Stupid Microsoft.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 26, 2012)

Come on. this sounds fake. I mean how can the system differentiate a used game from a new game. Isn't a game no longer "new" after being used once. So how would the system know if the game im using was used before by my friend or something. Unless they tied the game to console, but even then there would need to be some sort of indicating factor on the disc itself(serial number?) to attach it to a console, but if I was going to play the now "used" game on another system, wouldn't it then need to check it against some kind of database in order to check if it's "used", which likely would be over the internet, which can be disabled or non existant. I duno.This sounds like a crock.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 26, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Come on. this sounds fake. I mean how can the system differentiate a used game from a new game. Isn't a game no longer "new" after being used once. So how would the system know if the game im using was used before by my friend or something. Unless they tied the game to console, but even then there would need to be some sort of indicating factor on the disc itself(serial number?) to attach it to a console, but if I was going to play the now "used" game on another system, wouldn't it then need to check it against some kind of database in order to check if it's "used", which likely would be over the internet, which can be disabled or non existant. I duno.This sounds like a crock.


The previous posters did mention about the usage of CODES.

I'll take it as a pinch of salt right now, because it does sound really unlike Microsoft.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 26, 2012)

Apologize for the language, but what the fuck is Microsoft thinking?!
Plus, doesn't this break some sort of second sale law or something...?
Either way... this garbage is bound to stir up some lawsuits or something.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2012)

What if your system breaks and or your account is hacked (if the games are linked to your account).
No thanks Xbox, I guess it's a decision between Wii U, Gaming PC and PS4 for me now.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 26, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> > Come on. this sounds fake. I mean how can the system differentiate a used game from a new game. Isn't a game no longer "new" after being used once. So how would the system know if the game im using was used before by my friend or something. Unless they tied the game to console, but even then there would need to be some sort of indicating factor on the disc itself(serial number?) to attach it to a console, but if I was going to play the now "used" game on another system, wouldn't it then need to check it against some kind of database in order to check if it's "used", which likely would be over the internet, which can be disabled or non existant. I duno.This sounds like a crock.
> ...


Yeah someone did mention something about internet registration and the source article from kataku says pretty much what I said so whats your point?



It actually does sound like something Microsoft would do, but I doubt they would be able to implement a solid "anti-used game system" if thats even what they were really trying to implement.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 26, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > gloweyjoey said:
> ...


The codes was a reply to 'how would the system know if the game was used'. Didn't read the later part properly. My bad.

I really hope this is fake. This, with paid online and semi-region locking will really bring MS down _a lot_.


----------



## Frogman (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know about all this it all seems  a bit off...
Anyway I think this should just be listed as a rumor and only taken with a pinch of salt. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-33.106137,151.642758


----------



## dmonkey21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Honestly this doesn't HAVE to be that bad. Look at PC games: in almost all cases a key is required to install a game, and for most games to be played online you either need to buy a new copy of the game, or buy a used copy and purchase a new key from the manufacturer.
media 
However, then there's steam  Xbox already offers downloadable games from Xbox Live that are synced with your gamertag, just like steam, which IMO is awesome and is the future of gaming (and really any form of media nowadays looking at music and video 'cloud' based businesses).

If Xbox were to implement a system like steam's it would mean that once you bought a game and put it into your Xbox, that copy would be permanently linked to your account.

Now as we all know MS is M$ so it might not go that smoothly (like maybe even if a game is linked, they would still require you to keep the disc to be able to play it), but honestly if Xbox were to adopt a system like Steam's I think that would be infinitely better than the current situation, which is outdated in an age where we can just download the games to a harddrive without any need for other physical media. Just my 2cents


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Blocking used games will not make this sell, congratulations Microsoft on blocking 50% of your market, you earned this.



Where the hell did you get this number? And lets just run with it that it is true, if 50% is buying used games, Microsoft isn't making any money anyways. So who cares what percent is buying used games if you're not making a profit.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 26, 2012)

This  is terrible no one now indays keeps their games(some do) .This whole used game system thingy if implemented is only their for them to make more money so stupid.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2012)

1st they sell out to $ony with a brd player and than they decide they don't want anything to do with used games?!

pack up and leave m$ it's over for you 



Spoiler



if it's true


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 26, 2012)

Well if it's true that it can't play used games.. I won't buy it o.O


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 26, 2012)

For the life of me, I can't figure out how used game blocking would work for offline consoles. The Xbox can't make changes to the disk's data without adding a BD-RW drive, and that would be too much of a cost.

As for online play, it could easily work as buying something from Live Marketplace to play the game.

This raises more questions. What's the game associated with? A GamerTag or a console? Or both? If both, would it not work just like the Games on Demand exploit people are using? Put an account onto your console; play the games associated with that account.

If it's just associated with my GamerTag, how will siblings play singleplayer games on an Xbox without buying 2 copies?
If it's just associated with my console, what happens when I buy another console? Do I have to re-purchase rights to play my games?

Given how the WiiU will probably not be a "hardcore" console, and how Sony is insecure with data, if this rumor of blocking used games is true, it's time for Sega to make another console.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 26, 2012)

If they block used games they better lower the price to $15 for new games. Not that I really care since I've never played nor cared about the Original Xbox or 360.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 26, 2012)

No used games?  Well, no new Xbox for me, then.  There aren't enough sales running around for games, like they do on Steam.  Games are hideously expensive otherwise, or just not worth the money.  Devs' need to stop being so damn greedy, especially when their games make millions anyway(AAA titles).


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2012)

Microsoft initially sold the Xbox360 at a loss and covered the losses with software sales. And it worked, so there's reason to beieve they will employ the same strategy with the next console. And if they're depending on software sales to make a profit, I can see where they might be less than happy with people playing games without giving them a dime.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 26, 2012)

Poll of the Day
How would you feel about a game console that blocked you from playing used games?

http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/index.html?poll=4610


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 26, 2012)

blocked used games
also
blocks game renting(GameFly) and letting frineds borrow games

blocking used games=Bad idea


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2012)

ThugATRON said:


> Poll of the Day
> How would you feel about a game console that blocked you from playing used games?
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.....html?poll=4610


zomg


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't see Microsoft actually going through with the whole "block used games" thing; they have to know that a good chunk of their customers would flee to Sony or Nintendo if that ever went through.

The Blu-Ray player is welcome news, though. I just hope that it will be backwards compatible with 360 and (longshot, but still) original Xbox games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

I seriously, seriously doubt the used games thing will follow through. Microsoft hasn't implemented online passes on any of their games (last time I checked) and while used games sales still suck some sales out of whatever company made the game, there's still the magical wonder known as "DLC". Not only can you profit off of used games after they hit the market but you can use it as a way to entice people into buying the game new. Like let's take a look at Mass Effect 2 and Alan Wake. Both of the titles are basically single player only which makes an online pass null and void. But both games, if you purchased them new, came with a code for some DLC (Mass Effect 2 with the Cerberus Network and Alan Wake with its first piece of DLC). You can of course purchase those pieces of DLC separately but why pay $20 for a used copy of Alan Wake (random number off the top of my head) and $10 for the DLC when you can pay $30 for a new copy of the game with the DLC included.

GENIUS.


----------



## Ultymoo (Jan 26, 2012)

Huh. This is one rumor I'm hoping Microsoft isn't stupid enough to indulge. Though, if used games are blocked, whatever hacker(s) are pro enough to get into the system after x days/months/years of its release will likely work on knocking that out asap.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ultymoo said:


> Huh. This is one rumor I'm hoping Microsoft isn't stupid enough to indulge. Though, if used games are blocked, whatever hacker(s) are pro enough to get into the system after x days/months/years of its release will likely work on knocking that out asap.



Everyone would be downloading the hacks if this did happen in the final product, then M$ would be forced to make a patch to disable the used games lock.


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2012)

Ultymoo said:


> Huh. This is one rumor I'm hoping Microsoft isn't stupid enough to indulge. Though, if used games are blocked, whatever hacker(s) are pro enough to get into the system after x days/months/years of its release will likely work on knocking that out asap.


Though what's the point when stores won't even buy/sell used games if it's true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2012)

alunral said:


> No used games?  Well, no new Xbox for me, then.  There aren't enough sales running around for games, like they do on Steam.  Games are hideously expensive otherwise, or just not worth the money.  Devs' need to stop being so damn greedy, especially when their games make millions anyway(AAA titles).



You don't know how it works do you?

You know how much money devs actually make off of the games sale? About 10 bucks - 15 bucks. The rest goes to advertising, publishers, and all the other people to make the game come out. If a game doesn't go on sale, you can't blame the devs, you can blame the store. It's up to them what the price of a game will be.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2012)

I only ever buy my games from CeX
Way to go, Microsoft.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blocking used games would be a terrible business strategy if it's actually true. I guess they really do want to promote piracy if they continue to use that line of thinking.


----------



## Ultymoo (Jan 28, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Though what's the point when stores won't even buy/sell used games if it's true.



The internet with places like eBay and craigslist are the point then. Heck, people might even sell the discs dirt cheap during the time between release and hax if they don't believe a hack would happen.

Y'know, prospectively.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 28, 2012)

Snailface said:


> People use the money crumbs they get back from used games to help purchase new games. I don't see how this helps MS or game devs/pubs in the long run.
> 
> This will certainly make an interesting battle if true.


It will always help them in terms of short or long. Developers doesnt earn a shit when customers buy used games from retailers that buys in game. It would be a wise choice in terms of money to the developers. As for the customers.. Must be a huge hit i guess. I never buy used games anyways so i dont care.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 28, 2012)

I doubt this is going to turn out to be true, except probably for online games. I'm somewhat doubting M$ would be retarded enough to destroy a very good margin of their sales by not allowing people to play used games. But for online play I can see them implementing something so you get something of an activation key for online play that can only be used once, and binds to your XBL account.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

If this is true, I can see gamestop losing a lot of money when people start ending their power-up rewards subscriptions.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 28, 2012)

can we OFFICIALLY call them Micro$hit now? the next gen xbox begs to be hacked day 1 if this turns out to be true


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

chrisrlink said:


> can we OFFICIALLY call them Micro$hit now? the next gen xbox begs to be hacked day 1 if this turns out to be true



Why would we officially demean them off of unofficial rumors?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> > can we OFFICIALLY call them Micro$hit now? the next gen xbox begs to be hacked day 1 if this turns out to be true
> ...


because it's traditional on gbatemp to get mad at a company because of an unconfirmed rumor.


----------



## Memino (Jan 28, 2012)

They would never do this considering this is a highly contested market, they would be out of the console race before even getting started so I highly doubt they would be that stupid.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 28, 2012)

There's no way they could implement this without losing console sales (which in turn would lead to losses in game sales)

The ability to play preowned games is a selling point for consoles...  Older titles will be impossible to come by as the console's life cycle trudges along...
Should they sell consoles without a warning that states "I know you guys have been able to play used games on every system in history leading up to this one...but, yeah, um...you can't do that anymore..." they will be opening themselves up for major backlash from disenfranchised consumers...

This rumor is nothing more than trollbait.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 29, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Ultymoo said:
> 
> 
> > Huh. This is one rumor I'm hoping Microsoft isn't stupid enough to indulge. Though, if used games are blocked, whatever hacker(s) are pro enough to get into the system after x days/months/years of its release will likely work on knocking that out asap.
> ...



What's the point in even buying used games when most games people want used are brand new releases and the price difference is 5 dollars. You aren't even saving the taxes on your game when you buy a used title that's only been out a couple of weeks. That plus trade in value is atrocious on most games after a month or two, making used games a moot point. Better off with digital distribution in my opinion.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 29, 2012)

That's one of the most dumb things I've ever heard.

As of right now, and I probably never will, I have absolutely no interest in getting the next Xbox. Obviously it hasn't been announced, but looking at the previous systems... they just aren't for me. I don't play online games unless the rare PC game, and I don't like over priced accessories, and being charged for a service I don't use. 

I doubt this is true, but if it is, that is going to hurt them soooo much.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 29, 2012)

If this was true, and I believe it's not, the next xbox would have little to no value in the long run. Can you imagine being a console collector and you buy the next xbox in the future and you can't play almost any game because it's not registered as new, or already connected to the console previously? In fact, now that I think about it, it could make package deals (console+games) sky rocket in price. If this were to turn out to be more than a rumor, my idea might be worth exploring for future gains.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well the Blue-Ray seems like an almost given and I have no doubt that it will play them, but the blocking used games seems like a worse idea than the Kinect 2.
No one would buy a system when they can't even borrow a game from their friend. Also the Kinect 2 is still just as bad an idea as the first one,


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Also the Kinect 2 is still just as bad an idea as the first one,



Why's that?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Also the Kinect 2 is still just as bad an idea as the first one,
> ...




because kinect was bad and lame that's why

di you even use it ?


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

Kinect has been a big seller and has given the 360 a very nice boost in sells. Why shouldn't Microsoft continue on the Kinect line?


----------



## Nebz (Jan 29, 2012)

Valwin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...


I use it and own one. I don't find it to be bad or lame, it sold pretty damn well if you haven't noticed, and it's still a growing area for Microsoft and the Xbox.
I welcome a Kinect 2 with open arms and any blu-ray ability. Of all rumors, that used game thing sounds like total crap.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 29, 2012)

Nebz said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...




hopefully the kinect 2 is a rumors

also di you play Sonic free riders on kinect


----------



## Nebz (Jan 29, 2012)

No but from what I've heard it is a pretty bad game. I hope that's not the point you're trying to make just to say that overall the Kinect is bad.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Honestly I don't care how the Kinect sold or really much about it. Personally I used it a few times and didn't care for it, but to clear this up I don't care for motion control to begin with. So this has nothing to do directly with the Kinect nor the system, I just don't like motion control in any manner.


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> Honestly I don't care how the Kinect sold or really much about it. Personally I used it a few times and didn't care for it, but to clear this up I don't care for motion control to begin with. So this has nothing to do directly with the Kinect nor the system, I just don't like motion control in any manner.



That's a shame. Motion controls are fun to play with when utilized properly. The Wii actually has some games which utilize motion controls really well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I don't care how the Kinect sold or really much about it. Personally I used it a few times and didn't care for it, but to clear this up I don't care for motion control to begin with. So this has nothing to do directly with the Kinect nor the system, I just don't like motion control in any manner.
> ...


It is nice when they are used right, I just wish more games would use them right as opposed to the many that don't. Then again that's just my option and honestly not worth derailing this thread anymore about it.

On topic; I think it might just be a given that it will play Blue-ray. Honestly it seems like a shock to me if they didn't add that.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow...  Valwin trolls the Microsoft threads too?  Thought it was just Sony...

Kinect is a good device and I'm curious to see how they will improve on it.  I'm also curious to see it at work in Windows 8.

Hopefully blu-ray is implemented in a way that won't require 2 hour game installs and slow load times...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 29, 2012)

Meanwhile, Sony will use a new and bigger format, making microsoft late to the party.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Meanwhile, Sony will use a new and bigger format, making microsoft late to the party.



because bigger = better


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, Sony will use a new and bigger format, making microsoft late to the party.
> ...



That's what she told me


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...



and then she sent you on your way?  burn...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nebz said:


> No but from what I've heard it is a pretty bad game. I hope that's not the point you're trying to make just to say that overall the Kinect is bad.



Kinect is the definition of making yourself look like a retard while playing games. Not to mention there isn't a serious game designed for it that isn't a complete piece of crap. I said from the get go that it would be terrible without quality developer support, but all it got was Wii Sports rip off games.


----------

